# [REVIEW] Citizen BN0150



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Citizen BN0150-10E by muchacho86, on Flickr

When Citizen introduced the BN0150 and BN0151 series in 2014 many watch aficionados became

pretty excited, and for a good reason. Citizen BN0150 and BN0151 were meant to be an entry level,

affordable, no fuss diver's watches. This combination of solid specs, great lume, classic looks, and

affordable price point below $200 was bound to succeed. Let's take a closer look at this entry level

diver's watch by Citizen.

*Packaging*

I got this model, BN0150-10E, from http://www.dutyfreeislandshop.com/. The watch came pretty fast in under 10

days from Hong Kong to Poland. It's quite an achievement if you take under consideration that it was

shipped via regular post. The package was well secured by bubble wrap envelope and additional

layers of bubble wrap inside the envelope. As usual, the watch comes in a classic dutyfreeisland

pouch with set of user manuals and warranty card.

Dutyfreeislandshop by muchacho86, on Flickr

*Case, crown, case back, crystal, bezel*

Let's take a close look at the watch itself. The head of the watch is 44mm wide block of stainless

steel. However, the top of the bezel is only 42mm in diameter which makes this watch smaller than

the measurements would suggest. The lug to lug distance is just below 50mm which makes this

watch extremely comfortable on the wrist. If you want to have an idea about this Citizen's size, take

a look at Seiko's Monster series. The size and feeling on the wrist is really similar with these watches.

The watch is water resistant to 200m and is compliant with ISO norm for the diver's watches.

Citizen BN0150-10E by muchacho86, on Flickr

The case of the watch is almost entirely brushed which gives it a tool like look. The overall finish is

good with one exception: the area between the lugs is sharp and looks unfinished. In normal

conditions you don't even notice that because it's covered by a strap or a bracelet, however; it would

be nice if Citizen took care of such details.

Citizen BN0150-10E by muchacho86, on Flickr

On the 4 o' clock there is a screw down crown protected by crown guard. The crown itself is nicely

machined and it's signed with the Promaster logo. It screws down easily and it's easy to operate just

like it should be.

Citizen BN0150-10E by muchacho86, on Flickr

On the back of the case there is a basic screw down case back with laser etched Citizen logo and

information about the model. It's nothing to write home about but it's there and it does its job.

On the front there is a mineral crystal protecting the dial. That's one of my main concerns when it

comes to this watch, the sapphire crystal would make more sense in such, otherwise, a sturdy watch.

However, Citizen's main competitor, Seiko, proved that you can get away with mineral crystal just

fine.


__
https://flic.kr/p/ErcAGE
Citizen BN0150-10E by muchacho86, on Flickr

Around the crystal, there is 60 click stainless steel diver's bezel with an aluminum insert. Despite

having only 60 clicks instead of industry standard of 120 clicks, the bezel works really well, the clicks

are precise and there is no back play whatsoever. The bezel is easy to grip and turn, the resistance is

just at the correct level - it's easy enough to turn but no too easy that you would turn it accidentally.

At the 12 mark there is a lume pip which has green glow instead of blue as the dial markers and

hands.

*Dial, hands, lume*

The center of the watch is occupied by a black matt dial. The dial is really well made, the printing is

sharp and easy to read. Citizen logo is situated below the 12 o' clock marker and it's also printed.

Around dial there are applied hour markers with chrome boarders and filled with lume. As I

mentioned before, lume on the indices and hands has a blue glow while the lume pip on the bezel

has a green glow. For all the lume suckers out there, I'm glad to report that the lume on this Citizen is

fantastic! It can easily compete with Seiko lume and I think it speaks for itself. Or if you don't belive

me, just look at the photos.

Citizen BN0150-10E by muchacho86, on Flickr

What I really like about this watch, and what I think attracted me to it in the first place, is the hand

set. Hands on this watch are bold and prominent and make time reading a breeze. The hour hand has

a chrome border while the minute hand has an orange border with a black matt counterweight. They

are all filled with lume generously which, as you already know, glows like a torch.

Citizen BN0150-10E by muchacho86, on Flickr

*Movement*

I could imagine that main thing that drives away WIS people from this watch is the movement, since

it's a basic Eco Drive 3 hands movement with a date functionality. Probably most of us grew to

appreciate automatic movements and we tend to look at quartz movements with a certain disregard.

I get that and that simply means that this watch is not for everyone. Personally, I don't mind the Eco

Drive movement. It has a lots of advantages in my opinion: it's self-sustained, does not require any

service for many years, it's easy to "grab and go", and it's accurate. Furthermore, in the watch I own,

the second hand falls on all the markers precisely as you would expect.

Citizen BN0150-10E by muchacho86, on Flickr

*Strap*

The model I got, BN0150-10E comes on a black rubber strap with a brushed stainless steel buckle.

The strap is 20mm wide and is similar to wave pattern Seiko rubber straps. It's more on the stiff side

but it's playable enough to put it on your wrist. Once you strap it, it becomes quite comfortable and

you barely notice it on your wrist due to lightweight of the watch + strap combo. On the longer side

of the strap, there are diving tables printed. I admit, I have no idea how it works and I doubt I will

ever use them but they are there and look interesting.

Citizen BN0150-10E by muchacho86, on Flickr

Thanks to 20mm lugs it's easy to source an aftermarket strap and there is plenty of choices. This

watch will look amazing on a nato strap or on a different rubber strap. I'm a huge fan of Isofrane

straps and other lookalikes. If you want to keep the watch on the affordable side and you don't want

to break a bank, I would suggest you to try Obris Morgan rubber strap. It will make a killer combo

with this Citizen model. Too bad that Citizen did not decide to offer drilled lugs, it would make strap

changing much easier.

Citizen BN0150-10E by muchacho86, on Flickr

*Conclusion*

If you are looking for an affordable everyday carry diver's watch which could take some beating I

would recommend you to check out Citizien BN0150 and BN0151 series. It's robust, reliable, and you

don't have to set up the time every time you grab it because of its Eco Drive movement.

Furthermore, there is no much competition at the price point of sub $200. The only real contenders

that come to my mind are Seiko SKX007/009 and Orient Mako. They all have similar specifications

with 200M WR (however, only Citizen and Seiko are ISO rated diver's watches), the real difference

comes to design and movement choice.

*PROS:*

+ 200m WR ISO rated

+ classic design

+ lume

+ does not require any maintenance due to Eco Drive movement

*CONS:*

- mineral crystal instead of sapphire

- no drilled lugs

- no automatic movement (this is subjective)

Citizen BN0150-10E by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Bradd_D (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice review. It mirrors my sentiments exactly. I think it's a much nicer watch than any of the Seikos I have had. The lume is superb with the dial still being very readable even in the middle of the night. I'm very pleased with the accuracy, too, with the watch losing less than a second a month.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Nice review. I have always wanted an Eco-Drive in my collection as I imagine it would be very useful in a hurry day. Just grab and slap it onto my wrist and I'm ready to go. No need to set the time, no need to change the battery (well for about... 30yrs?). At first mine came with the second hand ticking in 2-second interval indicating low battery, I suspect it's been in a drawer for a long time. I took it out to walk under the sunlight and it started to tick normally after 10mins. A very practical watch I'd say, it will always be there to tell you time.

Here's mine with wife's EP6050, a nice pair of couple watch.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you guys 



wtma said:


> At first mine came with the second hand ticking in 2-second interval indicating low battery, I suspect it's been in a drawer for a long time.


Same story with mine. I just left it by the window when I left for work. I came back and it was already charged :-d


----------



## ntorresla (Aug 8, 2012)

Excellent review! good work on explaining and covering all areas from lume to movement... oh and the pics!... Im getting mine soon with steel band


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you ntorresla 

You won;t be disappointed if you know what to expect. It's a great little watch.


----------



## Subarctic Tool Watch (Feb 13, 2016)

Muchacho: Great review! Super photos! I am waiting for the smaller 'ladies' or 35mm version of this which I have ordered from Singapore, as it is not available in North America. Ideal watch for remote locations without watch repair services, which is much of the Canadian North. I think the 35mm version will end up being called, at least on WUS, 'Tiny Prime'! We shall see! 
Again, great review!


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Two more pics 



Citizen BN0150-10E by muchacho86, on Flickr


Citizen BN0150-10E by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

Excellent review Muchacho! I'm a big fan of my BN0151 and my thoughts mirror yours. Its really well executed and the quality feels better than what you'd expect in a sub $200 watch. I've been gravitating to this watch more than some of my Seikos even though it's quartz.


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Great review and pics! I am a huge fan of Eco-Drive watches.

I have a few Seiko diver autos, in fact just bought the new Turtle from a member here moments ago. This one is next on my list.

I can deal with no sapphire crystal, but what bothers me most about my Citizens is the super small day/date window.


----------



## jayrob84 (Aug 20, 2012)

i get the feeling this is one of them watches that even though the pics on this post a real good (esp in the review) it looks even better when you see it for real


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Does anyone know what the crystal diameter and thickness is on this watch? Thinking of replacing it with Sapphire or Domed on my own...


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

Great review. really love the lume markers on this watch!


----------



## Fawkesguy (Mar 31, 2014)

skyleth said:


> Does anyone know what the crystal diameter and thickness is on this watch? Thinking of replacing it with Sapphire or Domed on my own...


+1

I would order this watch in a heartbeat if I knew I could get a sapphire crystal for it.


----------



## joe band (May 31, 2008)

duplicate post


----------



## joe band (May 31, 2008)

muchacho_ said:


> *Strap*
> On the longer side of the strap, there are diving tables printed. I admit, I have no idea how it works and I doubt I will ever use them but they are there and look interesting.
> 
> Citizen BN0150-10E by muchacho86, on Flickr


great review, thanks!

ND limit tables a pretty basic, it's the time you can stay at a given depth without having to have a decompression stop to purge nitrogen.

nitrogen is roughly 78% of the the air we breath, on land it just goes in and out as we use the oxygen in air. under pressure (underwater) it is absorbed in solution. the deeper you go the greater the pressure, hence more nitrogen absorbed into your blood. as you surface the pressure decreases and nitrogen can form bubbles in your blood, not unlike popping the cap on your favorite carbonated beverage, in your body it causes a condition known as the bends, which can be fatal. to avoid this after a certain amount of time at depth you have to stop and wait for the nitrogen to be expelled from your blood stream. this is generally desirable to avoid as it increases the risk of your dive and is wasted time just hanging out at 30 ft.

they are inversely proportional: the deeper you go, the less time you can stay. at 12m you can stay 200 minutes, but at 45m the (deeper than the recreational diver limit) you can only stay 5 min.

while important to understand, 99% of divers today use dive computers that calculate their down time based on the profile of their dive. this table is just for looks.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Great explanation, it is nice to know that. Thanks for taking the time to write that down.


----------



## MrBacon (Apr 9, 2016)

Asking for an update on the watch. I just bought this at jomashop for a good price over the Seiko SSC. Wondering your impressions after owning for a few months?


----------



## Bradd_D (Feb 3, 2013)

MrBacon said:


> Asking for an update on the watch. I just bought this at jomashop for a good price over the Seiko SSC. Wondering your impressions after owning for a few months?


I've been wearing the black version on an OEM bracelet for several months and I like it a lot. In fact, my Omega Seamaster has been collecting dust.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

very good review, i just ordered mine
after years of owning automatics, i got tired of the inaccuracy and the fact that you had to set the time and date every time i didnt use them for more than 2 days, i said no more.

so i got som solar gshocks and fell in love with them, thats why im a new super fan of Eco Drive tech.


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

I ordered two BN0150's color black from Jomashop and returned both for loose bezels. Didn't give up and decided to take a flier and ordered a third off Amazon and jackpot...perfect bezel action for a 60 click. No vertical play and nice and tactile detents. My experience.

Only niggle about the watch which can easily be worked around is...for a 43mm diameter watch case, some would submit...me...that 20mm lug to lug creates an undersized strap width for the overall size of the watch. This btw is further aggravated by the 'taper' of the factory convoluted dive strap which is also stiff.

A couple of ways to work around this. Aftermarket straps abound for dive watches of course. Here is my watch with both 20mm 'straight section' Bonetto Cinturini Model 270 Mens Orange Smooth Rubber Dive Watch Band Strap. Or...what I suggest to improve the aesthetic balance of strap to watch case size, order a similar strap in size 22mm and notch the ends as shown.

You can see in the pic below how it changes the look of the watch. To me, a dive watch needs a meaty band. Btw, 24mm on this watch I believe would be a bit too much...especially without taper. But 22mm with or without taper looks more correct to my eye at least and easily accomplished.

Comparison below:


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I bought one from jomashop and returned it. It's a beautiful watch, if a bit on the small side. And, at $130 (if you shop around) it is a great deal. 

But, the underside edge of the bezel is exposed between the lugs, and it is knife-edge sharp. Once I found that I returned it. Other than that, I have nothing but good things to say about it.

I ended up going with a different style, but if I wanted that style again, Phoibos has a similar looking Watch with much better features for $180, and deep blue has a similar one on mass drop for $250 right now. Both clearly much more watch for the money.


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice review!


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

cave diver said:


> I bought one from jomashop and returned it. It's a beautiful watch, if a bit on the small side. And, at $130 (if you shop around) it is a great deal. But, the underside edge of the bezel is exposed between the lugs, and it is knife-edge sharp. Once I found that I returned it. Other than that, I have nothing but good things to say about it.


You may not like that 'feature'...bezel underside exposed between the lugs, but based upon the watch case design with the bezel designed flush to the vertically walled cylindrical watch case, it would be impossible to remove the bezel without this feature..a crevice to get a case knife into. Further, this issue is virtually transparent to the cosmetic of the watch with a strap in place. So from my viewpoint, I have no issue with this aspect of the design in favor to the cool overall cylindrical design of the watch.

I do however take exception to the variation in bezel action leaving Citizen's factory...at least my experience with Jomashop inventory. Other loose bezels have been reported on the BN0150. A veritable lottery when it comes to this particular dive watch reported to be more variable than other dive watches.. Love the watch. Keeps pretty good time. I vastly prefer solar and/or quartz to mechanical movements fashionable on this forum. Second hand nails the hash marks as well and the lume is excellent.
My thoughts.


----------



## Grizzld (Jun 14, 2015)

Bradd_D said:


>


What bracelet is this-OEM? Aftermarket?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

automan69 said:


> You may not like that 'feature'...bezel underside exposed between the lugs, but based upon the watch case design with the bezel designed flush to the vertically walled cylindrical watch case, it would be impossible to remove the bezel without this feature..a crevice to get a case knife into. Further, this issue is virtually transparent to the cosmetic of the watch with a strap in place. So from my viewpoint, I have no issue with this aspect of the design in favor to the cool overall cylindrical design of the watch.


The knife edge is not necessary to provide a place to remove the bezel. And, it is indeed easy to run a finger across this edge with a band in place. You can advocate for a Watch you love, in fact you should, but don't make things up.


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

cave diver said:


> The knife edge is not necessary to provide a place to remove the bezel. And, it is indeed easy to run a finger across this edge with a band in place. You can advocate for a Watch you love, in fact you should, but don't make things up.


Explain how the bezel can be removed without showing degradation to bezel and case with cylindrical case without the cove between the lugs? Bezel to case interface is a straight section and the fit of bezel to case is 'line-to-line' unlike just about every other dive watch out there.

Overlap of the bezel between the lugs is 'your' problem and nobody else and as I correctly stated, with this particular watch design the best place to discreetly remove the bezel without outward degradation to the watch.

Oh and ok to not endorse the design of a given watch you don't own but stop making things up that only matter in _your_ mind. Btw, the watch can't solve world hunger either in the event that is on your metric list of other important parameters...lol.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

automan69 said:


> Explain how the bezel can be removed without showing degradation to bezel and case with cylindrical case without the cove between the lugs? Bezel to case interface is a straight section and the fit of bezel to case is 'line-to-line' unlike just about every other dive watch out there.
> 
> Overlap of the bezel between the lugs is 'your' problem and nobody else and as I correctly stated, with this particular watch design the best place to discreetly remove the bezel without outward degradation to the watch.
> 
> Oh and ok to not endorse the design of a given watch you don't own but stop making things up that only matter in _your_ mind. Btw, the watch can't solve world hunger either in the event that is on your metric list of other important parameters...lol.


Wow, man. Pretty religious about this eh? If you can't imagine a more typical thumbnail access for the bezel tool, I don't know what to tell you, I'm not going to do the search for you. I told you my impression of the watch, and the reason that I don't own it anymore (also note the OP also commented on this fault). There are a lot of opinions out there, I can only offer my own. Glad you are happy with your watch. If your self worth hinges on everyone loving this watch, I don't know what to tell you, but don't worry, I have nothing more to say about it here.


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

cave diver said:


> Wow, man. Pretty religious about this eh? If you can't imagine a more typical thumbnail access for the bezel tool, I don't know what to tell you, I'm not going to do the search for you. I told you my impression of the watch, and the reason that I don't own it anymore (also note the OP also commented on this fault). There are a lot of opinions out there, I can only offer my own. Glad you are happy with your watch. If your self worth hinges on everyone loving this watch, I don't know what to tell you, but don't worry, I have nothing more to say about it here.


All I am doing is telling you...you are flat wrong. You couldn't be more wrong. I explained the design. You either understand design intent or you don't. It is clear you don't. Without the overhanging bezel between the lugs there is 'no access' to remove the bezel that won't mark the watch and put an unintended chamfer on both the bezel and the case with a knife when extracting the bezel. The design in fact is quite ingenious whether you understand it or not.
That's all. Of course you are entitled to your opinion. What the forum is all about. I am simply explaining why Citizen engineers elected to undercut the case between the lugs so the bezel can be pried off. This is a design feature in fact of what makes the sillowette of the watch so appealing...its unique cylindrical design. Relief of the watch case between the lugs further fractionally reduces watch head gram weight with limited cosmetic downside because a strap occupies the space between the lugs.


----------



## Bradd_D (Feb 3, 2013)

cave diver said:


> I bought one from jomashop and returned it. It's a beautiful watch, if a bit on the small side. And, at $130 (if you shop around) it is a great deal.
> 
> But, the underside edge of the bezel is exposed between the lugs, and it is knife-edge sharp. Once I found that I returned it. Other than that, I have nothing but good things to say about it.
> 
> I ended up going with a different style, but if I wanted that style again, Phoibos has a similar looking Watch with much better features for $180, and deep blue has a similar one on mass drop for $250 right now. Both clearly much more watch for the money.


I'm looking at mine right now and I can't see this knife edge you are talking about. My bezel is flush with the case all the way around.


----------



## Bradd_D (Feb 3, 2013)

Grizzld said:


> What bracelet is this-OEM? Aftermarket?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is OEM and is extremely comfortable and durable. It also has a click adjustable extension making it very flexible.

It can be purchased here...

https://bands.hurleyrobertsservice....s-steel-part-59-s06105-with-band-to-case-pins


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Bradd_D said:


> I'm looking at mine right now and I can't see this knife edge you are talking about. My bezel is flush with the case all the way around.


Interesting. Not between the lugs? My bezel would extend over the edge of the case between the lugs. If yours doesn't, that means mine was an earlier or erred piece. Mine had this overhand on both sides, which is illogical (if it were for access it could have been on only one) but would make sense if it were an error in an early run. Congrats if you have an improved version! Otherwise it is a lovely watch.


----------



## Bradd_D (Feb 3, 2013)

cave diver said:


> Interesting. Not between the lugs? My bezel would extend over the edge of the case between the lugs. If yours doesn't, that means mine was an earlier or erred piece. Mine had this overhand on both sides, which is illogical (if it were for access it could have been on only one) but would make sense if it were an error in an early run. Congrats if you have an improved version! Otherwise it is a lovely watch.


You're talking about this area, correct?


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Bradd_D said:


> I'm looking at mine right now and I can't see this knife edge you are talking about. My bezel is flush with the case all the way around.


Between the lugs Bradd. What strap do you have on the watch? Flip the watch over and take a quick cell pic between the lugs. The case is relieved under the bezel between the lugs and can be seen under the watch if you don't have a stainless strap on it.

Edit: You have the stainless strap. You have to remove the end link from the lugs to see the relief to the case.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Bradd_D said:


> You're talking about this area, correct?
> 
> View attachment 11926842


Yeah, but with that strap it looks like it isn't accessible - which is great! With the plastic strap or a straight-bar strap it's apparent.


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

cave diver said:


> Yeah, but with that strap it looks like it isn't accessible - which is great! With the plastic strap or a straight-bar strap it's apparent.


Apparent to you cave diver. It doesn't matter to me. A non issue as it was to the designers at Citizen. It is hardly discernible when looking at the watch as it is worn.


----------



## Bradd_D (Feb 3, 2013)

There is no relief under my bezel. The red arrow points the the part of the case that is visible above the end link and it is flush with the bezel. You can clearly see it under a loupe.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

automan69 said:


> Apparent to you cave diver. It doesn't matter to me. A non issue as it was to the designers at Citizen. It is hardly discernible when looking at the watch as it is worn.


Apparent is not subjective. It may not matter to you, but it is apparent. You're being ridiculous, and frankly, exhausting. Good day, sir.


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

You continue to miss the point Brad. A stainless strap obscures the relief to the case under the bezel between the lugs.
Remove the strap from one side of the watch head and you will see the relief to the case.


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

cave diver said:


> Apparent is not subjective. It may not matter to you, but it is apparent. You're being ridiculous, and frankly, exhausting. Good day, sir.


No, lets be clear. You are the outlier. The aesthetic of this watch is lauded and why this is such a popular dive watch. It is you who are being ridiculous. Your unrelenting pedantic preoccupation with the case being relieved under the shroud which can only be seen at an oblique angle. Can't make this stuff up...lol.


----------



## Bradd_D (Feb 3, 2013)

automan69 said:


> You continue to miss the point Brad. A stainless strap obscures the relief to the case under the bezel between the lugs.
> Remove the strap from one side of the watch head and you will see the relief to the case.


If it is under the end link, it has nothing to do with removing the bezel as it isn't going to facilitate access to it. What you are looking at in my picture is direct contact between the case and the bezel.


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Bradd_D said:


> If it is under the end link, it has nothing to do with removing the bezel as it isn't going to facilitate access to it. What you are looking at in my picture is direct contact between the case and the bezel.


Brad sorry to throw you under the bus pal but seriously, you just don't get it.
The end link and bezel removal is an obtuse conflation.

Here is a simple primer if you even want to remove the bezel on your BN0150:

1. remove the end link
2. fit a case knife between the underside of the bezel and the case between the lugs
3. Pry to pop the bezel off.

If you try to remove your bezel by 'not removing the end link' whereby you end up prying between the bezel and the purchase on your end link, you will scratch your end link.

I hope this makes sense.


----------



## Bradd_D (Feb 3, 2013)

automan69 said:


> Brad sorry to throw you under the bus pal but seriously, you just don't get it.
> The end link and bezel removal is an obtuse conflation.
> 
> Here is a simple primer if you even want to remove the bezel on your BN0150:
> ...


Please post a picture that clearly shows what you are talking about.


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Bradd_D said:


> Please post a picture that clearly shows what you are talking about.


Brad,
First I must start with an apology. I was in error about the case being relieved under the bezel between the lugs. At least in degree. I guess its ok to blame cave diver (kidding) being drawn into to the degree of relief to the case. So I wanted to clear the air and set the record straight with the following pic I just put together that shows the case construction between the lugs.

The reason why optically relieving the case as Citizen did is not an issue for seemingly all but cave diver ;-) is...they do indeed leave case all the way around the bezel including between the lugs as you correctly stated. The facia of case under the bezel between the lugs for those that don't have a stainless strap like you do where the end link covers this pocket...this vertical area of the case under the bezel doesn't distract the eye...or at least to me doesn't...and of course relief of the case between the lugs shown on the underside reduces the mass of the watch head making it more comfortable.

Below pics illustrate and again I am sorry I misled you and hopefully this puts the case geometry of the BN0150 into proper perspective:


----------



## Bradd_D (Feb 3, 2013)

automan69 said:


> Brad,
> First I must start with an apology. I was in error about the case being relieved under the bezel between the lugs. At least in degree. I guess its ok to blame cave diver (kidding) being drawn into to the degree of relief to the case. So I wanted to clear the air and set the record straight with the following pic I just put together that shows the case construction between the lugs.
> 
> The reason why optically relieving the case as Citizen did is not an issue for seemingly all but cave diver ;-) is...they do indeed leave case all the way around the bezel including between the lugs as you correctly stated. The facia of case under the bezel between the lugs for those that don't have a stainless strap like you do where the end link covers this pocket...this vertical area of the case under the bezel doesn't distract the eye...or at least to me doesn't...and of course relieve of the case between the lugs shown on the underside reduces the mass of the watch head making it more comfortable.
> ...


No worries. That shelf is the only thing I was seeing and I believe it is for the bracelet end links to fit into.


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Bradd_D said:


> No worries. That shelf is the only thing I was seeing and I believe it is for the bracelet end links to fit into.


Believe you are correct about the shelf. It is likely required for the stainless strap solid end link as you say because the design of the watch is deliberately short lugged and so this pocket runs deeper radially toward the case back. As a side note, shorter lugs as with the larger Seiko Tuna, also contribute to the watch wearing smaller for its case diameter. More dial, less lug length which gives the watch its great aesthetic.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Subarctic Tool Watch said:


> Muchacho: Great review! Super photos! I am waiting for the smaller 'ladies' or 35mm version of this which I have ordered from Singapore, as it is not available in North America.


Do you have the model number for the ladies version? I'd love to find the smaller version for a woman with a small wrist.

edit - found it: *EP6050-17E*


----------



## noimserius (Nov 6, 2017)

Re: Muchacho March 12, 2016, Page 1, photos of NATO brown straps. I just clicked buy on one of these and intended to put it on this exact color NATO. Your excellent photos validated my intuition this would be a good combo. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Very good review.


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

To those considering this watch, the BN-0150 goes from ordinary dive watch to jewelry with the factory stainless strap because the strap integrates so seamlessly into the watch design. If I were to characterize the design, I would say a combination of masculine and yet elegant. A difficult balance to strike. I strongly recommend either buying the watch from Japan with the stainless strap or picking up the strap and retrofitting like I did. I encourage this strap aside from its machined clasp and micro adjustment befitting much more expensive watches because band width just past the lugs measures 22mm versus lug width of 20mm of the watch head. 22mm gives the watch more proper balance because of 44mm watch face diameter. Kudo's to Citizen for creating this aesthetic in particular at this price point:


----------



## Papakis75 (May 20, 2018)

I bought one 2015 and a few days ago the same model 2017. I saw some differences in lume, the 2015 model have all light blue lume and the 2017 like the pic have anybody agree with me?


----------



## jlh2600 (Mar 17, 2006)

Papakis75 said:


> I bought one 2015 and a few days ago the same model 2017. I saw some differences in lume, the 2015 model have all light blue lume and the 2017 like the pic have anybody agree with me?


Indices, hands, bezel pip, all three different tints on mine. Pip is green. Indices and hand two different shades of blue.

Coming to this directly from an SKX for the past couple years with unprecedented accuracy for 7s26, few seconds a MONTH, even better than some of my quartz, was also the first auto movement that ever just suddenly just froze on me full stop... I didnt know they did that. Because of where I bought it, got all my money back on it even after more than two years, so thought about splurging on a shogun sumo or baby mm200, but hate their new pro "*X*" branding, and coming from 1/10000 accuracy lotto if I got a less accurate 6r15, which would be extremely likely, would not accept. Had to take a chance on a cheap quartz movt. or else splurge on something certainly better in every respect functionally and aesthetically, which was not possible. Too old to go back to g-shocks. Saw the bn0150 for $124.99 on world of watches, decided to compromise, try to accept the certain off tick mark second hand ticks. Luckily this is my first quartz analog whose second had actually hits the tick marks.

Cons, no. 1 by far, lume inferior to seiko's super green. 2. Crown, super ambiguous where the date position is, took way too much time to set the date. Luckily only required every now and then. 3. 60 click bezel feels much cheaper than 120, but it's more consistent all the way around. Love it especially for the price... expect it will last longer than 2 years. Biggest complaint I read about it, cheap feeling band, I have no problem with it. Prefer a smaller band to case dia. ratio, and The ND limits text is so small, far enough down, I won't even try to rub one out. Slight crinkle clickiness when you move the band, but I think that is more band- bar interaction, slippage or something. Seems to be lessening. Overall, initially super happy with this one. Ofc super happy with all of them until they get punched in the face.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I love them both.
Great value for the money :-!


----------

